# Блуждающие боли. Помогите разобраться!



## Виктория Булгакова (8 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте, пятый месяц меня преследует непонятные симптомы, все началось с першения и чувства инородного тела в горле справа, после добавились боль в шее справа, переходящие в голову, лопатку, реже грудную клетку, все также справа, начал как бы тянуть и болеть корень языка, появилось жжение и боль с правой стороны языка. Присутствует дискомфорт при глотании, иной раз создается впечатление, что еда проходит между лопаток... Иногда кажется, что налипло что-то на заднюю стенку гортани или на корень языка, временами кажется, что гортань простужена, это чувствуется при глубоком вдохе. Все эти симптомы постоянно замещают друг друга и чередуются. За это время я посетила 4 ЛОР-специалистов (последний 5.10.18) - без патологий, имеется хрон. тонзиллит. Два развернутых анализа крови, анализ на сахар, ТТГ, С-реактивный белок - все значения в пределах нормы. ФГДС - начинающийся гастрит, пролечила. УЗИ щит. железы и лимфоузлов - норма. УЗИ брюшной полости - загиб желчного пузыря.  11.08.18 - КТ мягких тканей шеи и гортани с контрастом- без патологий. Была у двух стоматологов (около двух месяцев назад) по поводу языка - ничего не выявлено. Рентген шейного отдела - остеохондроз и спондилоартроз дисков (каких не помню). Последний ЛОР направил меня к невропатологу, так как по своей части ничего не выявил, невропатолог выслушала мои жалобы и послала на ЭЭГ, посмотрев результат и толком мне ничего не объяснив сказала, что у меня проблемы с нервной системой, выписала гору лекарств, я их начала принимать, так как до этого никто ничего не назначал и я уже устала от всего этого. Помогите разобраться, могут ли такие симптомы говорить о невралгических заболеваниях? Может ли все это быть связано только с нервами? Больше всего беспокоит язык, может ли он болеть в таких случаях? Жутко начала боятся онкологии, так как все это долго длится. КТ сделанное два месяца назад показало бы какие либо образования в горле или в языке? Может они были недостаточных размеров? Простите за кучу "панических" вопросов, результаты обследований по надобности могу прислать. Сейчас принимаю Келтикан - 3р в день, Атаракс 1/2 - 2р в день, Магне В6 - 4 р в день. Эффекта пока нет, даже кажется, что стала еще более нервной, может увеличить дозу Атаракса? Лечение должно длиться месяц, принимаю всего лишь третий день.


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2018)

@Виктория Булгакова, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Окт 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, умеющему работать с мышцами, прикрепляющимися к подъязычной кости.


----------



## Виктория Булгакова (8 Окт 2018)

ЭЭГ



Рентген


----------

